# Kontrabida Kustoms Kwatro Box Mod



## zadiac (16/2/15)

OMG that copper box mod is so beautiful!
I want it just for the looks.







https://www.facebook.com/KontrabidaKustoms

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

i want it for the patina possibilities

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

